# Costco Stainless Steel Grill



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn.  Glad you got that second post in there before I got my reply going.

Is the grill on there website?  The only ones I've seen where way higher that $299.


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

Nope, not on the website.

Hell, for $299 (and Costco VERY liberal return policy) buy it.  If it's not worth $299, take it back.


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

Still...

$299
Stainless
Return Policy

I don't know.  Sounds like you might want to rethink it.


I will bet you they aren't that cheap down here.

NO GRILL DEALS IN THE SOUTH.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 31, 2005)

If you don't like it, can you take it back?

If not...I wouldn't buy it...it's less than the Silver A from Weber!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Glenn, I hope you buy one and give a review of it. I'm in the market for one I could use you insight!!! Hurry and buy it and let me know!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 31, 2005)

Glenn,
       Before you buy that grill from Costco,  check out your local WalMart.  I bought a Brinkmann Stainless Steel Pro Series 2500, with 4 burners + side burner, heavy duty shelves and storage compartment underneath for $299.  It does not have a rotisserie though, but this thing is a beast and a HELL of a deal for the money.  This bad boy weighs 200lbs, so it is good material.  Just check it out, you might be happy.  They have bigger Brinkmann Pro Series models too, but the material quality is not as good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

That's a sweet deal, Glenn.  Post a couple of pics when you get a chance.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 1, 2005)

The Costco and brinkman models have had bad reviews over the las few years.
Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> The Costco and brinkman models have had bad reviews over the las few years.
> Jim


  Hey Jim do you have a source about the reviews on the Brinkmann Grill?  I'd like to see what the folks didn't like about them.  The one I have (Brinkmann Pro Series SS 2600) so far has been the best, most evenly heated and most durable grill I've ever owned.  I just want to see if there is something I am missing or something I need to be aware of.  Thanks.


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I just want to see if there is something I am missing



That just couldn't be.  Say it ain't so.  :?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

Glad you give it a positive review Cuz!!  Will be anxious to see it in person!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 10, 2005)

I suppose it's too late for ya Glenn but I just saw this one on Amazon. 

Frigidaire is making grills? That's like Maytag making ovens (I have one). Anyway, lifetime warranty on parts all 304 SS for under $700. No free shipping though and this unit weighs in at 160lbs!

I know from pipe valve and fittings supply days 316 SS is a higher grade but it was mucho more money too and I think 304 SS is probably very high quality compared to some unrated SS out there.

We also sold some fittings that were SS but not rated at that place and I recall getting some back on return in a 5 gallon pail, submerged in water, and they were rusted!


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 10, 2005)

The unit at Costco I've seen is a Charbroil and there have been a lot of complaints about rusting. Brinkman and Charbroil were writn up by Americas Test Kitchen folks last year and neither got a good review from those folks.
Jim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 10, 2005)

I am interested in seeing this new grill Glenn!  I have never seen a Charbroil by another name..HMMMM?? :?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 10, 2005)

Oops...my bad...and I have seen a ton of thoes at my Sears and Appliance store.  I think they look good!  I had a cheaper Kenmore that lasted almost 4 years before I melted the back of the firebox out of it!

Now I got the Weber and things have improved greatly in regards to heat capabilities and flare-ups!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

To add to RC about SS, Dave Estrem over on TVWB use to work for Weber and he had some comments about problems with Weber's SS lids...

_... and skip the stainless steel lid, which costs about $400.00 more. Stainless steel lids are a pain to clean compared to the porcelain enamel, and there have been problems with them pitting, and even 'bluing' if they get too hot (imagine that). _. 

Here's the complete post for those interested.


----------

